# is it a bird is it a plane or is it a set shop



## Demetrius (Jun 15, 2013)

_* 
*_*
AVATARS + SETS + GIVEAWAYS / ETC*
_IN THIS SHOP, YOU ACTUALLY DON'T HAVE TO DISABLE YOUR SIGNATURE AND I WON'T CHEW YOUR ASS OUT AND THREATEN YOU WITH NOT TAKING YOUR SET REQUEST
YW_​ 
*ACCEPTING AND TOLERATING:*
​ _absolutely horrendous stocks __
quality stocks_
_ the 'you choose anything you want and lather me up with a few avatars'*


_*recent:*
​


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 15, 2013)

​* WHAT I DO:*
AVATARS
SETS
THINGS FOR OTHER FORUMS
FEATURE FAVORITE SET MAKERS ON THIS POST (THIS MONTH: BEYOND REALITY, BROUGHT TO YOU BY ARES. CHECK THEM OUT)
NOT YOUR CHEMISTRY HOMEWORK

 i do happy to enjoy a nice rep message, but it is entirely optional.​




> *style (optional):
> color scheme (optional):
> text:
> dimensions:
> borders:*


 ​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 15, 2013)

OMG rin good luck with this 

will request later

EDIT

Request: set
Size: senior
Effects and other jazz up to you master
Stcok: 

if stock is hard to work just let me know.Thanks <3


----------



## Misao (Jun 15, 2013)

awesome! 

best of luck trintrin

i will throw a request later

edit-
type: large ava

stock: (any of these you pick)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krippy (Jun 15, 2013)

good luck trin


----------



## andrea (Jun 15, 2013)

IT LIVES

requesting one or two avas preferably or a set if you want to experiment on me which by all means please do

doesn't have to be tvd

i will pay you in unborn children

i can provide stocks if you'd prefer


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 15, 2013)

Reiki said:


> OMG rin good luck with this
> 
> will request later





misao said:


> awesome!
> 
> best of luck trintrin
> 
> i will throw a request later





Krippy said:


> good luck trin


 appreciate it, loves



Haylie said:


> IT LIVES
> 
> requesting one or two avas preferably or a set if you want to experiment on me which by all means please do
> 
> ...


on it


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 15, 2013)

haylie-
​


----------



## andrea (Jun 15, 2013)

sweet merciful lucy

I WILL REP once i spread and i'll cred when i wear which is tomorrow since i promised rei i'd wear this today

I WILL BE BACKK


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 15, 2013)

rei-


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll be rooting for you, Trintrin.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 15, 2013)

mis-

i experimented quite a bit here, if results are unwanted and unneeded do tell


----------



## ℛei (Jun 16, 2013)

Trinity said:


> rei-



LOOKS AWESOME

THANK YOU SO MUCH RIN pek


----------



## Misao (Jun 16, 2013)

Trinity said:


> mis-
> 
> i experimented quite a bit here, if results are unwanted and unneeded do tell



yess this is amazing. i'm a very happy customer thx, i will come back for more soon.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 16, 2013)

Can I have an avatar from this?
Your avatars are just amazing omg


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 17, 2013)

sunako, your request will be done soon enough, ps is lagging a bit


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 19, 2013)

sunako-


*
i'll be on a five day trip *starting wednesday, specifically tomorrow, until monday 

if i pique anyone's interests and they'd like their request in, i just want you to know you have absolute terrible timing


----------



## Sunako (Jun 19, 2013)

woaaaaaa that's some awesome stuff right there  have fun rinny


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 24, 2013)

vasco, vasco, vasco-

you said no small text


*Spoiler*: __ 








how i adore your enthusiasm and wide horizon you have given me

was fun, really, haven't done this in a long while


----------



## Vasco (Jun 25, 2013)

Trinity said:


> vasco, vasco, vasco-
> 
> you said no small text



i was gonna feed u to my children

 & 
but i'll take this instead and offer u a thank u + suggestive wink

good work, thou i cant see the inner lines on the second one

the resolution of ur monitor must be exponentially larger than ur butt

*he flutters away holding his treasure tightly*


----------



## ℛei (Jun 26, 2013)

ohay svettieboo

gonna request  a profile pic

feel free to use any stock any theme any effect

*just make sure it wasnt be some old fart's ass or chupacabra with sparly eyes *

work your magic


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 27, 2013)

alright then,                    rei

will get on it soon


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 28, 2013)

rei-



and i've got no goddamn clue what i've done with this one


----------



## ℛei (Jun 29, 2013)

Trinity said:


> rei-
> 
> 
> 
> and i've got no goddamn clue what i've done with this one



THAT DESTIEL ONE 

Those are awesome
thanks rintrin <3


----------



## Krippy (Jun 29, 2013)

If you could make me some avy's of poison ivy, bane, catwoman, and Harley Quinn (or any of these four) Then I shall bestow rep on thee twice

thanks in advance


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 29, 2013)

freebies all year round, it's a nice excuse to clean out the dust from my folder aswell


working on yours, kripmeister


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 29, 2013)

​   be fair warned, there's more coming 

you wanted bane, ivy and catwoman, correct? on that aswell


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 29, 2013)

​ 
and here we are


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2013)

requesting some tatiana maslany/orphan black avatars

as many as you want/can do and as eccentric/quirky/crazy looking as you please
basically experiment a lot

if you want to throw in some sigs in there, sure, why not, though i don't wear those a lot

here is a great place to find good quality orphan black screencaps, sorted by popularity



let me know if you'd rather i selected a few choice caps myself

maslany is the girl that has all the different haircuts but the same face. she plays all these characters
you can make avas for different characters or combine multiple characters in one, i don't have a preference


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 1, 2013)

wish i could've done more with the second one, run out of juice and it lost any appeal whatsoever so i stopped messing with it especially when it started_ turning into a blob_


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2013)

taking the first one for now

will rep once i spread some


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 1, 2013)

requesting this thing to be locked until further notice

ane, can you do the honors


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 26, 2013)

*undertaker*


----------



## Misao (Aug 27, 2013)

glad to see this open

svet, looking for a kirsten dunst profile icon

i can't provide stocks atm, but i hope this helps []

no particular preferred photoshoot, either, anything will do


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 27, 2013)

if you'd like the versions with the borders, holler


----------



## Misao (Aug 29, 2013)

Trinity said:


> if you'd like the versions with the borders, holler



aye

it's fine, they're slick. 

thanks, again.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 30, 2013)

yay you re-opened it?awesome

make me Deano and Abaddon avies rintrin,pretty please <3

stock and everything up to you,that would be more interesting

work your magic


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 3, 2013)

damn it all

 i'm gonna try this workloading thing and pray it's not as organized as it looks to avoid looking like a complete clusterfuck 

expect results whenever i have the time to focus and give 'quality' work 
*WORKLOAD*
Reiki​


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 28, 2013)

reiki-
sloppy, i know, i'll make up for it with a foot massage or something of the likes

*WORKLOAD*
zero percent, what fun you guys explicitly are​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 8, 2013)

Trinity said:


> reiki-
> sloppy, i know, i'll make up for it with a foot massage or something of the likes
> 
> *WORKLOAD*
> zero percent, what fun you guys explicitly are​



TAKINGGGGGGGGGGGG

thanks  look awesome fffffffff

lmfao shoot me i forgot about this


----------



## rice (Oct 9, 2013)

hey, can I get some 150x150 avatars out of  and ? no borders

thanks!


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 12, 2013)

*WORKLOAD*
rice - i've attempted, but the result is not so hefty as one would expect, so i assure you, i will be on and off on photoshop finding a way to make it decent 
​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 20, 2013)

rice-


in the future, i presume i will eventually carry out the unfinished graphic one of these days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2014)

give me stuff


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Demetrius (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Demetrius (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 7, 2014)

Are you open for requests?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 8, 2014)

yes,                i am


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 8, 2014)

can you make me a set out of this.


style (optional):keep it simple plz
color scheme (optional):anything that will make the colors in the stock come out. Especially the eyes.
text text
dimensions:avy-150x150 sig-so long as the height is no bigger than 460 and you edit the whole image its all good.
borders:your choice


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 8, 2014)

TO DO LIST-​ revy


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 9, 2014)

revy-


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 9, 2014)

throwaways


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks sexy.
But do you think I could have the avy focus on the eyes as well? I love how you edited the eyes in my sig so I want to see Tobirama's eyes in my avy as well.pek


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 9, 2014)

i'll see what i can do rev


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 10, 2014)

thank you.<3


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2014)

Requesting Set


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 10, 2014)

workload/to do list/i don't know what this thing is anymore:
revy 
ace


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 10, 2014)

Request type: Set (avatar + signature)
Stock: 
Size: Senior (150x150)
Border: Dotted
Text: none

Thanks!


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 11, 2014)

workload/to do list/i don't know what this thing is anymore:
revy 
ace
vampire princess


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 11, 2014)

_revy-
_​i tried duplicating the same colors i had in the signature and original ava, but i had failed to do so, it was a hard to come across aswell and give it a mood so i threw in a cropped version of the sig just in case 
​ 

next up:
ace
vampire princess​


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 11, 2014)

_

vampire princess-_
dotted borders i do are different from the norm, hope you don't mind



​ 

next up:
_ACE_
​


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 11, 2014)

Trinity said:


> _revy-
> _​i tried duplicating the same colors i had in the signature and original ava, but i had failed to do so, it was a hard to come across aswell and give it a mood so i threw in a cropped version of the sig just in case
> ​
> 
> ...



No ,this is good. Thank you<3
will rep again.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 12, 2014)

_

ace-_




​ 

next up:
_NONE, feed me_
​


----------



## Misao (Apr 12, 2014)

my intention was to request a buffy profile icon, but my screencaps were awful

i have a few gellar photoshoot stocks inside and some screenies from veronika decides to die 

*Spoiler*: __ 

























a profile icon and a few large avas
b/w, color, anything will do~


----------



## Ace (Apr 13, 2014)

Trinity said:


> _
> 
> ace-_
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 13, 2014)

i am so ecstatic you like it, ace!

cleo, it'll be done soon

along with that buffy prof pic, do not worry


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 13, 2014)

_cleo-_
​ 
_
__ your profile pic:_​ 


_tried a minimalist approach on the profile pic, aswell as one of the avatars_


----------



## Misao (Apr 14, 2014)

Trinity said:


> _cleo-_
> ​
> _
> __ your profile pic:_​
> ...



they are beautifuuul, profile pic, avas, everything

i'll rotate them as soon as i get on my comp

ty bb


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just an icon in different sizes, I want to use first as Profile Picture but I will probably want is as Avatar in the future too

As for size, limit is 250x250, but that can be too big. I usually go with 200x200 although it doesn't have to be square if you don't want to. Summing up, whatever size you find fitting as long as it's not bigger than 250x250 pixels, and another one that is 150x200 so I can have it as Avatar too

No rush, do whatever you want to do with it, I love your style anyway

Thank you


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 14, 2014)

Trinity said:


> _
> 
> vampire princess-_
> dotted borders i do are different from the norm, hope you don't mind
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2014)

I would greatly appreciate it if you could make me a couple avatars and a new profile picture out of your choice of the following pictures of voice actress Laura Bailey.

You do really beautiful work and I need me a Trinity anastasie avatar. :33

Many thanks. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 15, 2014)

Bordered avatar and bordered senior sized sig please


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 16, 2014)

your requests will be done soon.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 16, 2014)

I gave you a request in private but you can post it here once you are done <3


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 16, 2014)

_PINK NINJA-
_​i apologize if this is not what you're looking for​
next up:
ANE
KRORY
​


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 21, 2014)

style (optional): Three Images
Something like this: 

Image 1 on the left, Image 2 on the middle, Image 3 on the right, etc

color scheme (optional): Red/Black

text: 
I am The Destroyer of Worlds,
The Sentinel of Life
King of The Monsters

dimensions: Max allowed for NF Sigs
borders: Yes
Images:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Image 1:

Image 2:

Image 3:


----------



## Vasco (Apr 22, 2014)

help me i dont know what i want


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 22, 2014)

ane
krory 
sera
tittynipple
vasco

i've got you all

i haven't felt quite inspired to make sigs and whatnot, so forgive me, i'll try a hand at your requests tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

Trinity said:


> ane
> krory
> sera
> tittynipple
> ...



I already told you to do it whenever you feel like it. Don't worry about it <3.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

It's cool, Svet. :33 Take your time.


----------



## Vasco (Apr 23, 2014)

lol no me first


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you still taking Fire's requests?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 25, 2014)

it's okay thank you for asking

i'm very sorry for the delay, hopefully i will make it up to you one day!


----------



## sworder (May 20, 2014)

Svet are you taking requests or what

I see you have a list

I wanted something


----------



## Blunt (May 26, 2014)

Are you accepting requests?

If so, I'd like one sig from these two images:  | 

Only specifics I have is for the text, I'd like the first one to say:



> "She put forth her hand...



and the second one to say:



> and slew a thousand men."



I'd like the quote symbols, but you can decide on whether or not to leave in the "..."

Other than that, it's all you. Go crazy. 

Whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Demetrius (May 26, 2014)

i feel backed up now i'm sorry for dragging this on 

i'll get to these when i get to these, which will hopefully be eventually 

ps. deleting your original request because you're on the brink of patience offends and wounds me deeply pls don't do that


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> help me i dont know what i want


 

avas from uzumaki because i'm p sure you're into deranged fucked up shit


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2014)

blunt:


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2014)

ane said:


> Just an icon in different sizes, I want to use first as Profile Picture but I will probably want is as Avatar in the future too
> 
> As for size, limit is 250x250, but that can be too big. I usually go with 200x200 although it doesn't have to be square if you don't want to. Summing up, whatever size you find fitting as long as it's not bigger than 250x250 pixels, and another one that is 150x200 so I can have it as Avatar too
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2014)

Trinity said:


> blunt:



i'd forgotten about these 

i'll wear them in the morning 

thank you <3


----------



## Vasco (Jul 5, 2014)

yo thanks trinity

(gotta spread)


----------



## Morphine (Jul 8, 2014)

avatar 150x200


style: whatever you think looks best


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2014)

past requests are in the works

morphine-


----------



## CA182 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can I ask for something still? :33 

And don't stress too much over this, this is entirely for fun.

======================== 

Request: Set or Sig (Whichever you find easier, for yourself.)

Style: Up to you.

Colour scheme: Whatever you like, I trust your art sense waaaay better than my own.

Text: "You've got a friend in me"

Dimensions: For the sig make it between 495 to 515 pixels in width, height doesn't matter and the avatar size is up to you as well. 

Borders: If it goes nicely then I'm all for it.

Stock:


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2014)

krory


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2014)

tittynipple, your example no longer works so if you would like your request since i'm in such a mood rn to finish them, it would be appreciated if you'd like to give me your two cents into what you want


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 9, 2014)

Trinity said:


>



Sorry I'm so late replying

Thank you!!


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 28, 2014)

taking a select few of  requests 
give me something
i'm bored

i suck at sets, i should warn you


----------



## Sine (Sep 4, 2014)

150x200
no borders
clean looking


----------



## sworder (Sep 4, 2014)

sterling archer ava plz


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 4, 2014)

to do list:
shiner
sworder

your requests will be done, promise


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Sep 11, 2014)

Trinity said:


> *ACCEPTING AND TOLERATING:*
> ​
> _ the 'you choose anything you want and lather me up with a few avatars'*_​



Just something cool. Size 150x200.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 15, 2014)

shiner


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 15, 2014)

ray, to compensate for the lack of gifs
i lost track of the damned screenshot folder
therefore could not gif


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 15, 2014)

citizen


----------



## Sunako (Sep 16, 2014)

'ello rin  long time no see
Avatar

150x200
Karin's face plz


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 18, 2014)

Not sure if your open...I'm just gonna make a request in event for when you become open...

REQUEST TYPE: Set

SIZE: Biggest you can give me or what my post count will allow, I'm not sure what that is. 

STOCK:
avatar: 

Avatar: I hope this ain't too much to ask for btw, would a more stationary avatar for the set also please be included. So I can switch between the two. 



banner/avatar gif background: 

Personally, outside the image for the avatar I'm gonna leave the banner design of images up to you, I trust you and know your bad ass with it. 

SPECIFICS:

Avatar text: Rion Uchiha

Banner and Avatar I would like rounded corners along with a like rip page effect on the edges if possible..or surprise me there, I don't like placing too much limitation on the person. Perhaps a pop-out effect in black and red for the colors as well. In the banner and avatar if you can somehow make the eyes have a more noticeable standing out effect. 

Banner text:Rion Uchiha

Subtext: "Nothing Can Fool These Eyes"  [mafia trolling at it's finest, don't include this text in the banner lol]

EXTRA:
Perhaps two color styles, black and red and black and white if possible please.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 18, 2014)

it's open, but usually i take my sweet time and become lazy

will hopefully start on your request on the weekend, wonderful request details btw


----------



## Lord Tentei (Sep 22, 2014)

Trinity said:


> it's open, but usually i take my sweet time and become lazy
> 
> will hopefully start on your request on the weekend, wonderful request details btw



I try when I really want to test someones skills, seeing as I have ventured into photoshop but It hasn't been easy for me..so I enjoy seeing people's work..and respect the work that goes into making this stuff.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 22, 2014)

*
style (optional): anything to add onto the wild feel of the wolf, but nothing fancy.
color scheme (optional): black, white and yellow (the kind of yellow that goes with its eyes.
text: "Wild at Heart"
dimensions: The width of the youtube/yoump3 player and whatever height you think fits, but as small as possible.
borders: None

I hope im not being difficult. 
*


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 22, 2014)

eternity

so, just for clarification, you want an avatar?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, no sorry. A sig the width off the mp3/youtube player.


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2014)

Trin pls. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










set pls.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2014)

Senior sized sig, 150x200 special avatar size (Focused on the fat guy), with black borders on both please.


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 1, 2014)

hi there! can i get a junior set please? 



*Spoiler*: _stocks!_ 









i'm okay if you can't do an avi to be honest; 100x100's are a pain in the ass to do. but if you want to you can do it! i would love some bright colors that could really bring out the 'PSHOOM GATES BITCH' kind of look to it, y'know? text doesn't really matter to me but if you think of something cool bring it on!

thank yoooooooou!!!


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 1, 2014)

_sunako
rion
eternity (to add the block of text to the av)
dark
p. ninja
night gai
_
full list

will get to it soon


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2014)

Trinity said:


> _sunako
> rion
> eternity (to add the block of text to the av)
> dark
> ...



why do i feel like i'm being ignored.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 1, 2014)

i accidentally typed dark instead of darth, sue me


----------



## JoJo (Oct 2, 2014)

Trinity said:


> _sunako
> rion
> eternity (to add the block of text to the av)
> dark
> ...



By, full do you mean that's everyone or that's all? 

If it's the former, then allow me to make a request. 



> the 'you choose anything you want and lather me up with a few avatars'*


If this is still in effect, then I would the character Funny Valentine from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. I think GFXers know what kinda stocks they like to work with, so for better results I prefer if you chose the stock. If not, that's fine.

Request: Avatar
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None
Text: Preferably none


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 3, 2014)

yes dio i am taking requests still


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 3, 2014)

dio


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 3, 2014)

sunako


----------



## JoJo (Oct 3, 2014)

Trinity said:


> dio



Thanks. they look great.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2014)

*REQUEST LIST*
rion
eternity (to add the block of text to the av)
dark
p. ninja
 night gai​
no worries, i won't close any of the requests - this shop doesn't function like that. i also take requests hours after if you want something different. i don't see the point in all these rules unless it's too large a task or it simply doesn't pique my interest


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2014)

Eternity said:


> *
> style (optional): anything to add onto the wild feel of the wolf, but nothing fancy.
> color scheme (optional): black, white and yellow (the kind of yellow that goes with its eyes.
> text: "Wild at Heart"
> ...


i did crop it: but it would be cool if you put his name in your sig  'jon atkinson 2010' due to me cropping the watermark

it's not a requirement, but it just shows a sign of respect to the artist


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2014)

*REQUEST LIST*
rion
dark
p. ninja
 night gai​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2014)

was  about to ask if you still wanted that block of text on the av
i mixed u up with shiner 

i am bad at this whew boy


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2014)

Trinity said:


> *REQUEST LIST*
> rion
> *dark*
> p. ninja
> night gai​



Holy shit svet I will end you.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2014)

i just copypasted my previous artwork (your name). don't hurt me. i'm fragile, haddaway

and with that, your request will be started on last


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2014)

Trinity said:


> i just copypasted my previous artwork (your name). don't hurt me. i'm fragile, haddaway
> 
> and with that, your request will be started on last





pls no


----------



## JoJo (Oct 5, 2014)

Trinity said:


> *REQUEST LIST*
> rion
> eternity (to add the block of text to the av)
> dark
> ...



Oh, really. 

Would like another avatar pls. 
Stock: 
Effects:You decide
Borders:None
Text:None

Did I rep you, for the previous avas? I feel like I didn't...


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 10, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Senior sized sig, 150x200 special avatar size (Focused on the fat guy), with black borders on both please.






i don't like black borders and i didn't know how to make them work


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

Trinity said:


> i did crop it: but it would be cool if you put his name in your sig  'jon atkinson 2010' due to me cropping the watermark
> 
> it's not a requirement, but it just shows a sign of respect to the artist



Omg, thank you!


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 11, 2014)

night gai said:


> hi there! can i get a junior set please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to do something really cool but i gave up halfway through

i did give you the "look at me bitch" in the av, i think


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 11, 2014)

*REQUEST LIST*
rion
darth (last)​


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2014)

I want to request an ava.

Stock: 
Size: Senior (I've already cropped it accordingly)
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None

Thanks.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 11, 2014)

*REQUEST LIST*
 imagine
darth (last xoxo)​


Rion Uchiha said:


> Not sure if your open...I'm just gonna make a request in event for when you become open...
> 
> REQUEST TYPE: Set
> 
> ...


 

as for the rest, i assume you mean signature when you say banner, but i'm really not sure what to do with it. aside the fact you want separate color schemes?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 11, 2014)

*REQUEST LIST*
 dio
 darth (last xoxo. i forgot the previous request on purpose to make you wait longer xoxoxoxo)​


Imagine said:


> I want to request an ava.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior (I've already cropped it accordingly)
> ...


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 11, 2014)

Dio said:


> Oh, really.
> 
> Would like another avatar pls.
> Stock:
> ...


rep does not matter! if you'd_ like_ to rep me, i'll still appreciate it


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> Trin pls.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

tbf i didn't want to screw with the stock too much since it was perfectly fine on its own


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2014)

Trinity said:


> tbf i didn't want to screw with the stock too much since it was perfectly fine on its own



eh it could be worse. 

**


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2014)

Trinity said:


>


Could you lower the brightness or colors of the first?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 13, 2014)

_*requests open*_​


Darth said:


> eh it could be worse.
> 
> **


**


Imagine said:


> Could you lower the brightness or colors of the first?


guys, let's not do this

if you're not happy with my results but i feel i did _fine_, go to another shop. i don't want to waste your time, you don't want to waste mine

i'm sorry to hear you don't like the results, though


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello, I would love if you could make a set for me, please, with this:



I give you full control of what you want to do with it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 16, 2014)

Trinity said:


> i was going to do something really cool but i gave up halfway through
> 
> i did give you the "look at me bitch" in the av, i think



TRINITYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

oh my god orgasms everywhere god thank you so much!! these are perfect holy shit

reps everywhere THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 16, 2014)

Set please? 



Color scheme: red/black
Border: Dotted?

Thanks.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 17, 2014)

FoxxyKat said:


> Hello, I would love if you could make a set for me, please, with this:
> 
> 
> 
> I give you full control of what you want to do with it. Thanks in advance!





Vampire Princess said:


> Set please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of yours will be done soon



night gai said:


> TRINITYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> oh my god orgasms everywhere god thank you so much!! these are perfect holy shit
> 
> reps everywhere THANK YOU!!!


shhhh ;___; what a reaction oh my no thank you


----------



## JoJo (Oct 18, 2014)

Trinity said:


> rep does not matter! if you'd_ like_ to rep me, i'll still appreciate it



I didn't know you completed my request. I think you forgot to send me a VM.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 18, 2014)

i normally don't do that, unless it's been weeks 

wonder if i should

anyway, enjoy


----------



## JoJo (Oct 18, 2014)

I have terribad memory

so you should always VM me


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 23, 2014)

Trinity said:


> *REQUEST LIST*
> imagine
> darth (last xoxo)​
> 
> ...



Yeah I am meaning a signature theme. I think everything is dope..I was just seeking rounded corners for the avatars and signature...


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Trinity

Maybe you can help me: I like my current ava though, but it just looks a bit boring.
Can you add any effect or coloring on it? Doesn't have to be much, just to make it look a bit shiny and nice. 

Thanks in advance, I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 23, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Hi Trinity
> 
> Maybe you can help me: I like my current ava though, but it just looks a bit boring.
> Can you add any effect or coloring on it? Doesn't have to be much, just to make it look a bit shiny and nice.
> ...


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice, thank you. Shall I rep you?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 24, 2014)

Dio said:


> I have terribad memory
> 
> so you should always VM me


noted                    .

all other requests will be done soon


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2014)

Senior Set Please

Design, Borders, Etc: up to you


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 4, 2014)

TRINITY
TRINITYYYYYYYYYYYY can i get a new set? u_u

i'm okay with any size for the avi/whatever. ooh, actually can i make my avi 150x150? i think juniors can do that right?
OK um holy shit i was thinking like SUPER FIERCE COLORS like you would make my day if you made this asshole look like a scary son of a bitch. zim is cool when he's actually spooky. i'm also perfectly fine with lots and lots and lots and lots of contrast. and luminosity or whatever it's called. 

I DON'T KNOW WHAT ELSE TO PUT DOWN but i hope it's ok??
oh also here's the picture because that probably would be hopeful lol. i tried to render it but idk if i did a good job (i probably didn't )


thank uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2014)

Bump                       .


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 13, 2014)

legend

it's absolute shit

forgive me, tithoarder


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 13, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Set please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, I don't mean to rush or sound rude because I know people have lives outside here but I just wanted to know how my request was going.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 20, 2014)

haven't started on any of the requests, actually, taking my sweet time

also: putting this here as a sidenote and to add on to the list

klk set for blue


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 21, 2014)

oh shit i didnt take down my sig did i?

sorry trin


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 21, 2014)

style (optional): Set
color scheme (optional): Gold/Yellow/etc.
text: "It's all Greek to me!  No, seriously, it's all Greek."
dimensions: Senior
borders: Up to you

Thanks in advance


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

While I've carefully considered not going back on my word and definitely finishing the requests, I prefer a clean slate.

*Taking requests for a limited time/until I get bored.
Taking your sigs off does not matter. Know I am a nonconformist. 
*​


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 2, 2015)

style (optional): something stylish 
color scheme (optional): black,gray,red,and white.
text: 千手扉間 on the avy, 二代目火影 on the sig.
dimensions: your choice
borders: your choice
avy: (Tobirama only)
sig:


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Overhaul (Mar 4, 2015)

Trinity,you forgot the text.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2015)

oh shit, my bad

i'll continue this later rev


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 4, 2015)

okay.

also,if it's not too much trouble can you have the sig show more of Tobirama's outfit.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 19, 2015)

i decided to be a decent shop owner to announce to my one customer i don't have ps w/ me so i can't actually finish and add to the set

gomen


----------

